

"Yakuza 3" videogame reviewed by actual yakuza - bkudria
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/10/yakuza-3-review.html

======
zephjc
"a former yakuza boss named Tadamasa Goto"

Goto considered harmful, indeed.

In seriousness, this is really cool

